# Presets for Guitar Rig/POD Farm



## PTP (Jan 21, 2011)

Where can I download some good lead presets for Guitar Rig 4 or POD Farm? Have Misha or Chimp Spanner made any of theirs available?


----------



## Tree (Jan 21, 2011)

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library


----------



## eternallygutted (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, you have the chimp spanner pod tones in his website.


----------



## PTP (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh wow, awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## thenickarchives (Jan 21, 2011)

Tree said:


> Sevenstring.org - Patch Library



are these all for various plugins, or mostly guitar rig/pod farm?


----------



## PTP (Jan 21, 2011)

They seem to be mostly for POD Farm, which sucks for me because I don't have a lot of the amps that these presets use...I'm assuming they come with Metal Shop.


----------



## ncbrock (Jan 21, 2011)

yeh same, but I cant really get a good djenty tone from the stock amps anyways, the metal pack is probably worth it, then again while your at it you might as well get the fx pack.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 21, 2011)

You can also try here:
Line 6 :: Custom Tone


----------

